# Double Trouble



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Guess who was VERY good this year? :biggrin1:

Meet Seymour and Harley!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Aww, they are so cute! What a wonderful gift!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh, how darling they are.....details, we want details!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And more pictures <g>


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh...they are so cute! Did you get two new puppies???


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

AWWWWW..is that their stocking waiting for Santa to fill??


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Am I reading this right?! You got TWO new puppies?!?! They are darling! What's the story? Where did you get them? Are they litter mates? Details, details! 

And, more pictures!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW!!!! You must have been really, really good! They're both darling. I agree with everyone else, we need more details and pictures.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Humph! I've been pretty good, and I think all I'm getting is pot holders and a steering wheel cover :suspicious:

They are super, duper cute!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You are so funny, Tritia. 

Oh my goodness, the puppies are simply WONDERFUL !!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Pat, you and your family are going to have so much fun with your new boys. Delilah sends ear licks and nibbles to her baby nephews. They are so cute!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Double the fun, I think you need two stockings! Congrats on your cuties.

Amanda


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think I've been that good this year! 
They are so cute!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG!!!! yes details on the adorable duo. IWAP!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK...now IWAP!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats... they are adorable!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

So just in case I want another Hav in my future, how good do I have to be? 

Great looking dogs and I look forward to their story.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh Look at those little faces! congrats!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Pat! They are ADORABLE!!! There's one of my little crushes-----Seymour!:kiss:

They are just as cute as can be! I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh my! I want the name of YOUR Santa!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Jane said:


> Oh my! I want the name of YOUR Santa!!!


Me too!!! 
What a wonderful Christmas gift 
I can't wait to hear the story behind these two little fluffballs! Congratulations on your new pups!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh lucky you!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Pat, they are so adorable!!! I am so happy for you congratulations.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay....a few more teaser pics until I get more than two seconds to myself and then I will reveal all! And the boys send kisses back to Auntie Delilah!

Seymour










Harley


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

These two must be having so much fun together. And probably keeping you very busy.
If I was there, I'd grab 'em and give 'em belly kisses.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooooooo Cute! I want my puppy now!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wahhhhhhhhhhh! I am green with envy! IWAP!!!!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Pat, they are sooooo cute, that Seymour has the cutiest eyebrows!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Too add to your MHS here are some more pictures to enjoy. Yes I got to cuddle each and everyone!!!!! Here they are at 5 weeks old.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i think i recognize those pups from the talemaker blog...blazin is the parti who went to florida...right?! i remember seymour was still "available" to a good home, but pat you obviously were VERY good!!! i was oohing and awwing over seymour in his "basket" pic on the blog...i guess i've become some sort of puppy stalker.  congrats to you, i am soooo jealous.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes those are the same pups.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!

Your puppies are adorable, I can't wait to hear the details! I am very partial to having a dark and a light colored Hav :biggrin1:. Also, I wanted to commend you on your patience (I think you've been on this site for at least 6 months while you learned about the breed!), and for doing your homework and selecting a fantastic breeder who health tests and produces gorgeous puppies!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

You puppy stalkers you....


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

A little video...........as I work on my introduction post between potty breaks:biggrin1:

http://s726.photobucket.com/albums/ww268/lcypt/?action=view&current=doggy044.flv


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

*For Aunt Julie!*


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Awww, I still can't get over...TWO little puppies! At the same time! How extravagantly good you had to be for this!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

*The Story*

We'd planned on getting Harley for quite a while now as you can see from Deb's posts 

Pick up date was this past Saturday (yes, yes.....I have not posted...please forgive me as I've been a little busy ) Everything was ready to go. Car loaded up....doggie treats - check.....butt wipes - check.....leash - check...., well you get the idea. Then I discovered that Seymour was available.

DH and I had planned to add another in the near future. We had actually considered Harley's little sister (the other cream puppy) but I wasn't sure I was _that_ ready. Of course, in the meantime I've been hanging around the forum like an addict picking up bits and pieces of info....and then watching all Harley's brothers and sisters grow up we felt perhaps we should have gotten two....

Well last Friday rolls around and now I've got to make a decision - which really wasn't a decision at all. I mean _look_ at those eyebrows....

Sorry if I haven't answered all questions yet - will go back and read all your posts....

Hope you don't mind if I include a few more pics later on?????:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I think I'm in love with Seymour. My oh my do I loves his :eyebrows:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

AWE!!!!!

Congratulations!!! What a nice present!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats! They sure are cute. I can see why you just had to have 2 of them.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

WOW! How wonderful. Two makes perfect sense to me. Want two more?? (JK) They are adorable!!
Carole


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh Oh Oh!!! Be still my heart, they are so cute! You must have been an :angel: this year to have gotten these two darlings for Christmas!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, I love their dogs and puppies. I'm one of the great proponents of having two at a time and watching them as they grow up together. They are both stinkin' cute and I wouldl have done the same thing. Makes me want another, even though Milo continues to try my patience with his return to marking.

What a wonderful Christmas present. Okay, I'm going to say my prayers tonight. I'll include " . . . and I've been a *really* good girl so if it's not too much trouble, could you leave a little wiggling furry present for me on Christmas eve."

More photos please.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Pat, did you already have another Hav too? So does this make 3?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

.....what are the babies doing right now?????
Looking sweet?
Wrestling?
Sleeping?
We need updates!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations Pat!!! They are so stinkin' cute! You hit the jackpot! I think I'm in love with Seymour!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

They are just adorable. Congratulations!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*love those eyebrows*

He is as adorable as the hottest young actor around (RP from Twilight) who also has lovely eyebrows. How fun to have two adorable new babies!

What are you getting from the Easter Bunny!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

You must have been good this year!!! Congratulations Pat, you boys are just gorgeous and don't worry, we can never, ever, ever have too many pictures. :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

You guys crack me up  Seriously, if I hadn't found this forum there is absolutely no way I would have considered two puppies at the same time. Not that it's for everyone....certainly finding a great breeder with great dogs is number one on the list of priorities, as we all know.....but luckily I'm at home during the day and my DH is home a good portion of the month....otherwise the training of two would be waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much work for us. (btw these guys came home trained to go outside - which we have been happily continuing!) Their command training will be done separately. Lots of work, lots of research but ohhhhhhhh so worth it.....

And for those of you who asked.....these are my first dogs _ever_, I can't divulge _exactly_ how good I had to be  and there is NO WAY I'm giving out the name of my Santa..... :eyebrows:

Is it time for more pics? :ear:

*Before the Run!*









*The Starting Gate*









*The Straightaway*









*The First Curve*









*The Finish Line and Winner's Circle - Potty Alley*









*Post-Race Snooze*









And this is only a SMALL portion of the Indy 500 my son dug out for his new brothers, without being asked!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh dear. I am having fantasies about being that good!!! seymour and harley are adorable. and what a DS? keep the pictures coming. you can never exceed the limit of pictures.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Pat,

I am totally in love with your boys! If you ever need an (albeit very far away) babysitter...... :biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They are so cute!!!! 

I am going to stop complaining about the freezing rain and mud here now that I see all that snow there!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Whoa! That's a lot of snow! 
It was so sweet of your son to make a racetrack for the boys. 
Is he liking being a big brother? 
The babies are adorable and I'm insanely jealous...two would be so much FUN!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. What a nice big brother. How old is he?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ACK! I hate being so behind. I missed the official announcement, Pat! :frusty:

Congratulations, you lucky gal!!! You got two of Beth's pups at once. Wow! You really ARE lucky *and brave*! ound: I'm not sure I'd have the guts to train two pups at once, but hey, I'd be willing to test that theory out. One day....... :biggrin1:

They are totally adorable! MORE PICS and VIDEOS please. I'm in love with Seymour, but then look at all those pups with Debbie's kids. And to think I only live two hours from there and missed out on all that puppy breath!! WAAAAAA!!!!!

Well, it's about time we see you with Hav pups, Pat. I'm very happy for you!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Double trouble and double the fun  Congrats on your new furbabies! 


Best of luck =)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Pat can I come live with you? Every time I see those puppies I just want to climb through my monitor to be with them.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

More videos

Please let me know if I'm posting too many???? :biggrin1: I am soooo in love with these guys! Merry Christmas to me...Merry Christmas to me.....:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

lcy_pt said:


> More videos
> 
> Please let me know if I'm posting too many???? :biggrin1: I am soooo in love with these guys! Merry Christmas to me...Merry Christmas to me.....:biggrin1:
> 
> ...


You're _kidding_, right?!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I know, I know....this has become a sickness. The camera is in my pocket at all times ready to switch between photos and video....my housework remains undone, my children have to make their own meals....my husband is deciding whether or not I have bought enough toys, clothes, treats etc. etc. for them and standing outside at 5 a.m. saying "okay has everyone gone potty? ound: There is no help for us....we have been sucked into the Hav Vortex ound:ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh 
oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh 
IWAP!!!!!!!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Somebody, please get Missy a puppy or two!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love puppies. You're guys are so cute. Keep the pictures/videos coming.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Pat! They are so cute! I love the music in the background too-and so fitting! "Santa Claus comes tonight".

They are so cute-I bet you are having the time of your life! I didn't realize the size difference in Harley and Seymour before.Harley looks like the bigger gentler guy and Seymour a little smaller and rambunctious? Also---I see Seymour has a white tip on his paw! How cute!

Please give those cuties belly rubs from me!:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

OH MY!!! They are absolutely precious!!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Pat..."Posting too much"...:suspicious: have NEVER heard of such a thing!!!! Esp. when you have 2 PUPPIES at the same time!!!!! They are way toooo cute to keep from us!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, dang, I thought I had been good this year and now I know I haven't!! I'm not even getting one - and you got two!! Makes me want to beat my DH ~oophs ~gotta control myself better if I want a puppy.:biggrin1:
You have two beautiful babies and I hope you post lots of pics.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What fun!! Poor little Harley, that Seymour is just a pistol. I love the first video with Harley just laying there while Seymour chews away on an ear...


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

The videos were too much. I fainted from their super-cuteness! :faint:

Seymour (I think, is he the black and tan?) reminds me so much of Scout as a puppy - his markings and legs and feet. Sigh. Memories!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

imamurph said:


> AWWWWW..is that their stocking waiting for Santa to fill??


Yup! Wanna guess who is receiving the most prezzies tomorrow morning? Debating if all will fit into that teeny weeny stocking :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Humph! I've been pretty good, and I think all I'm getting is pot holders and a steering wheel cover :suspicious:
> 
> They are super, duper cute!!!


Okay, I'll put in a good word for you....but no promises :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> So just in case I want another Hav in my future, how good do I have to be?
> 
> Great looking dogs and I look forward to their story.


Heh...heh...heh! :becky:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!
> 
> Your puppies are adorable, I can't wait to hear the details! I am very partial to having a dark and a light colored Hav :biggrin1:. Also, I wanted to commend you on your patience (I think you've been on this site for at least 6 months while you learned about the breed!), and for doing your homework and selecting a fantastic breeder who health tests and produces gorgeous puppies!


I too luv the black/white combo and Rockhurst does assemble rather lovely puppies :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> i think i recognize those pups from the talemaker blog...blazin is the parti who went to florida...right?! i remember seymour was still "available" to a good home, but pat you obviously were VERY good!!! i was oohing and awwing over seymour in his "basket" pic on the blog...i guess i've become some sort of puppy stalker.  congrats to you, i am soooo jealous.


I must stay away from that blog for awhile.....very, very dangerous ound:ound:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Awww, I still can't get over...TWO little puppies! At the same time! How extravagantly good you had to be for this!
> 
> Sheri and Tucker


They've been here a little over a week and I still can't believe it! Well, the early morning potty run confirms it. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to suffer through it.....:biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> I think I'm in love with Seymour. My oh my do I loves his :eyebrows:


Looks pretty innocent doesn't he?


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

lcy_pt said:


> I too luv the black/white combo and Rockhurst does assemble rather lovely puppies :biggrin1:


HI Pat!

They sure are adorable, I loved the videos you posted today! For some reason, I thought your guys were from Talemaker's Havanese. My brain is too jammed up these last few weeks because of work, I think I am losing my marbles  Congrats again, I am jealous of the puppy breath.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> WOW! How wonderful. Two makes perfect sense to me. Want two more?? (JK) They are adorable!!
> Carole


Actually, if I asked my husband that right now, I'm afraid he would probably say yes.........this sickness is far, far reaching............:biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> Pat,
> 
> I am totally in love with your boys! If you ever need an (albeit very far away) babysitter...... :biggrin1:


How about you come here for some puppy breath? Although you might have to ski in if the snow continues.................ound:ound:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> You got two of Beth's pups at once. Wow! You really ARE lucky *and brave*! ound:
> 
> Well, it's about time we see you with Hav pups, Pat. I'm very happy for you!!


Or totally crazy! :whoo:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

pjewel said:


> OMG, I love their dogs and puppies. I'm one of the great proponents of having two at a time and watching them as they grow up together. They are both stinkin' cute and I wouldl have done the same thing. Makes me want another, even though Milo continues to try my patience with his return to marking.
> 
> What a wonderful Christmas present. Okay, I'm going to say my prayers tonight. I'll include " . . . and I've been a *really* good girl so if it's not too much trouble, could you leave a little wiggling furry present for me on Christmas eve."
> 
> More photos please.


And we have had _absolutely_ no regrets...although not a choice for everyone....it really works for us and I highly recommend it :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

karlabythec said:


> Pat, did you already have another Hav too? So does this make 3?


Our first two and I can certainly see how they quickly become addictive


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Salsa's Mom said:


> Congratulations Pat!!! They are so stinkin' cute! You hit the jackpot! I think I'm in love with Seymour!


Exactly my thoughts! Hmmmm, maybe I should try my luck in Vegas? ound:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> What are you getting from the Easter Bunny!


Hmmmm, time to start thinking towards the future..................just kidding!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Eva said:


> Whoa! That's a lot of snow!
> It was so sweet of your son to make a racetrack for the boys.
> Is he liking being a big brother?
> The babies are adorable and I'm insanely jealous...two would be so much FUN!


He's totally smitten with them.....and that's saying alot for a guy who is almost 18......


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh
> oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh my oh
> IWAP!!!!!!!


Missy, I'm afraid there is no hope for you.....you have gone over to the dark side and really must take the only known cure.......I suggest a b/w parti to compliment your boys :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Julie said:


> Oh Pat! They are so cute! I love the music in the background too-and so fitting! "Santa Claus comes tonight".
> 
> They are so cute-I bet you are having the time of your life! I didn't realize the size difference in Harley and Seymour before.Harley looks like the bigger gentler guy and Seymour a little smaller and rambunctious? Also---I see Seymour has a white tip on his paw! How cute!
> 
> Please give those cuties belly rubs from me!:kiss::kiss:


Oh Julie...you hit the nail on the head. Harley is not quite a pound bigger and has a very thick, soft coat. Although the way these guys are eating....
I don't know if you remember the cartoon (merrie melodies, I think) with Spike the bulldog and Chester the terrier where Chester is always in Spike's face?.........Seymour is constantly in Harley's face and when Harley finally gets tired of his pesky little brother, he gives a bite and Seymour yips like a little girlound:ound:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Oh, dang, I thought I had been good this year and now I know I haven't!! I'm not even getting one - and you got two!! Makes me want to beat my DH ~oophs ~gotta control myself better if I want a puppy.:biggrin1:
> You have two beautiful babies and I hope you post lots of pics.


Dale,

A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.....:biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

KristinFusco said:


> HI Pat!
> 
> They sure are adorable, I loved the videos you posted today! For some reason, I thought your guys were from Talemaker's Havanese. My brain is too jammed up these last few weeks because of work, I think I am losing my marbles  Congrats again, I am jealous of the puppy breath.


No probs.....Talemakers' posts available pups on occassion from other breeders they work with.....Beth is a fantabulous breeder!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Pat can I come live with you? Every time I see those puppies I just want to climb through my monitor to be with them.


Absolutely! :biggrin1: I have soooo much puppy breath to share!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Pat,
How did Christmas go? Any more photos of the cute duo?
hoto::biggrin1:hoto::biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Pat,
I love puppy breath - I cannot imagine having two at once!! I would be in heaven! I am one who thinks that getting two at the same time would be fabulous - even with the double potty training!! You are such a lucky gal.
I think that You and Tritia (with Cooper coming home) both get the prize for the BEST Christmas!!!!
Laurie


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

*Just started a new thread for the boys!*

:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------

